# John Deer 4410 won’t start



## Keith Coalson (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a 4410 eshift. Starter doesn’t turn. Turn ignition I get a click. All warning lights go out and only the gas gage has power. Any ideas?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check battery voltage under load, make sure battery terminals are corrosion free, and the ground cable connection to the tractor is not rusted.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Also check your safety switches: seat/neutral/pto switches.


----------



## Keith Coalson (Jun 23, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Check battery voltage under load, make sure battery terminals are corrosion free, and the ground cable connection to the tractor is not rusted.


I checked the battery and connections, I even took the battery to get tested and all is good. The click seems to come from behind the fuse panel. Wondering if there maybe a relay switch that is bad.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are a number of relays in the Electrical Load Center. There is a reasonable diagram of the wiring harness here: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/81218/referrer/navigation/pgId/2536528

The owners Manual covers them in general, But you will want the service manual to identify individual functions.


----------

